# Flash needs one additional step to work with Chromium?



## blackhaz (Dec 22, 2012)

Installed linux-f10-flashplugin11, did *nspluginwrapper -v -a -i* (tried both as root and as a normal user), however Chromium still couldn't see the plugin. Rebuilt Chromium from ports, still nothing. It only recognized the plugin once I have manually moved npwrapper.libflashplayer.so to /usr/local/share/chromium/plugins. This step is not documented anywhere and I have accidentally stumbled across this hint on some other forum. I wonder if something needs updating somewhere, or is it just me? 


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd.my.domain 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     
[email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 22, 2012)

From http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html#moz-flash-plugin:


> This version will require the following link to be created:
> 
> # ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so \
> /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
> ...



Create a symlink is enough. Don't move the file.


----------



## blackhaz (Dec 22, 2012)

Although I can't be 100% sure, but I think I did it before. Didn't work for Chromium (at least for me.)


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 22, 2012)

Check if exist using ls(1):
`# ls -s /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so`

If not appear listed in above directory, then follow the instruction I added in my first comment


----------



## blackhaz (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like its name is different for some reason:

$ ls -l /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
total 136
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  125720 Dec 20 13:03 npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel     512 Dec 20 11:31 rhythmbox
drwxr-xr-x  5 root  wheel     512 Dec 20 11:31 symlinks
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel     512 Dec 19 16:52 totem
$ 

And yes, I've tried nspluginwrapper as a user after the flash port has been installed.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 22, 2012)

blackhaz said:
			
		

> Looks like its name is different for some reason:
> 
> $ ls -l /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
> total 136
> ...



Remove symlink in /usr/local/share/chromium/plugins:
`# rm /usr/local/share/chromium/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so`

Create new symlink instead:
`# ln -s -F /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/`

Seems nspluginwrapper -v -a -i is not populating .mozilla/plugins. This command creates npwrapper.libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins.

Read for more information:/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/pkg-message.


----------

